# new PIIX IDE  support

## linuxbgood

Trying to build linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 with the newer ata drivers, I keep getting kernel sync error cant open hda3    Do I have to change fstab to sda with newer drivers?

```

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801BA IDE U100 Controller (rev 05)
```

driver info

Module PIIX_IDE

http://hardware4linux.info/component/15537/

Intel PATA MPIIX support   

Depends on: ATA [=y] && ATA_SFF [=y] && PCI [=y] 

```

<*> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers  --->

[*]   Verbose ATA error reporting                                                                                                                

[*]   ATA ACPI Support 

[*]   ATA SFF support 

<*>     Intel PATA MPIIX support                                                                                                            

<*>     Intel PATA old PIIX support 

Bus options (PCI etc.)  ---> 

 [*] PCI support 
```

----------

## John R. Graham

Yes, with the new drivers all PATA and SATA devices show up as /dev/sd*.

- John

----------

## linuxbgood

I must be missing something.  I changed /etc/fstab to

```

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0
```

and 

nano /boot/grub/grub.conf

```

default 0

timeout 5

title GENTOO SYSLINK

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3 panic=10
```

still no go was thinking I had to run grub-install again but I can when booting with live cd as its use hd*

----------

## skellr

You will also need SCSI support. 

```
 Device Drivers  --->

 SCSI device support  --->

< > RAID Transport Class                                         

 -*- SCSI device support                                 

< > SCSI target support                                           

[ ] legacy /proc/scsi/ support                                    

  *** SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM) ***              

<*> SCSI disk support 

< > SCSI tape support

< > SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support

<M> SCSI CDROM support

[ ]   Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM)

<M> SCSI generic support
```

If you still have problems then try this, maybe your hardware isn't that old.   :Smile: 

```

Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers

<*>       Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support
```

----------

